# Visa info for Opening boutique



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Finally I am eligible to get visa, now I need some more info from you people. I am going to move to SA with my wife, She is also software engineer and holds Chemical engineering degree. I know she cannot work on dependent visa.

She has few options
1)	She can stay at home and take cares of house( Which we both not interested in )
2)	Then she can go for student visa and do MBA from SA. While I m working there.
3)	She can also go for opening a boutique. As she very creative and her family already been doing designing.

Now I need to know, what kind of visa will be needed to open boutique there. 

Waiting for replies 

Cheers
A


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Now I need to know, what kind of visa will be needed to open boutique there. "

Only her Permanent Residence which may take several months.
until she has that she cannot register a business,register with the reciever of revenue or open a bank account in the businesses name.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Now I need to know, what kind of visa will be needed to open boutique there. "
> 
> Only her Permanent Residence which may take several months.
> until she has that she cannot register a business,register with the reciever of revenue or open a bank account in the businesses name.


 Thx Daxk


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Anu said:


> Thx Daxk


You could get a temporary buissness visa. To be honest the trouble and expense would not be worth it if she will be eligable for PR in a few months.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Stevan said:


> You could get a temporary buissness visa. To be honest the trouble and expense would not be worth it if she will be eligible for PR in a few months.


I guess we will get PR only after completing 5 years in SA, that will quite a long period.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Anu said:


> I guess we will get PR only after completing 5 years in SA, that will quite a long period.


If you are lookng at a buissness visa then the requirment is to invest 2.5 million this can be reduced with the agreement of board of trade. You must also employ 5 South Africans this is non negotiable. You must have a viable buissness plan and proof of funding. I tried this road and it was very long and drawn out. 

Possibly a work permit would be the best bet with her qualifications. She could arrange this from in country whilst on dependants visa. I think if she finds work she could have her spousal visa endorsed for working.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Stevan said:


> If you are lookng at a buissness visa then the requirment is to invest 2.5 million this can be reduced with the agreement of board of trade. You must also employ 5 South Africans this is non negotiable.


Oh that is too much for a small business to start 



> I think if she finds work she could have her spousal visa endorsed for working.


This options sounds good...
I'll do some research on this.

Thx Stevan.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Anu said:


> Oh that is too much for a small business to start
> 
> 
> This options sounds good...
> ...


The 2.5 million can be reduced especialy in tourism industry, I think though the sort of buissness you are thinking of would struggle to employ 5 south africans.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Stevan said:


> The 2.5 million can be reduced especialy in tourism industry, I think though the sort of buissness you are thinking of would struggle to employ 5 south africans.


very true.. but as u said she can get her dependent visa endorsed for working... We will check this option...

If this is possible... it gonna be great option for us.


----------

